# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angstaanvallen en depressief-wat moet ik doen?

## Laura18

Hallo 
Ik ben een meisje van 17(12 julie 18)En heb al ruime tijd last van angstaanvallen(pleinvrees)en ben licht deprssief.Heb al 4 jaar last van die angstaanvallen en weet de oorzaak daar ook van en soms gaat het goed met me en soms juist niet.Het komt omdat ik geruime tijd in hoofddorp woon en dit is niet mijn plek ik heb mn hele leven in katwijk gewoont en daar wonen ook mn moeder zusjes famielie en vrienden en sinds ik hier kwam wonen heb ik onwijze last van die aanvallen voel me hier ook best alleen(ik heb hier niemand behalve me vriend dan) en ik weet zeker dat het komt omdat ik hier nu woon ik ben ook weer bezig om trug te verhuizen naar katwijk en ik denk als ik daar weer woon dat het dan minder erg zal zijn dus ik denk dat dit voor een kortere termijn is dat ik me zo voel.Want toen ik in katwijk woonde had ik er bijna geen last van nou zie ik wazig ben bijna altijd gespannen veel huilen enz enz .Dus het komt er op neer dat ik nu heel erge last van heb en toen ik in katwijk woonde niet ja heel af en toe ja maar hier raak ik soms egt in paniek zo erg zelfs dan ik snel naar huis vlucht!!Nou heeft de dokter gisteren EFEXOR XR bijgeschreven maar ik twijfel of ik het moet nemen vooral dat ik op het forum al die bijwerkingen heb gelezen lijkt het me niet verstandig.En omdat ik weer trug ga verhuizen naar katwijk.Misschien lukt het wel op me eigen kracht.En nu had me moeder het over valiriaan of zo iets helpt dat ook?Want je komt ook niet zomaar van dit medicijn af en als je er af ben heb je als nog een kans dat het trug komt.DUS NIJN VRAAG WAS AAN JULLIE WAT MOET IK DOEN WEL OF NIET SLIKKEN?????


groetjes laura

----------


## Nenad

Laura,
Ben je al verhuisd? Gaat het nu beter?

Laat even weten?

Nenad

----------


## Laura18

Nee ben nog niet verhuisd.Maar de aanvallen zijn veel minder en dat heb ik helemaal alleen gedaan zonder medicijnen dus daar ben ik best trots op.Dus met je eigen kracht kan het ook!!!!EN GELOVEN IN JEZELf!! :Smile:

----------


## Nenad

Hé, Great
good for you girl!

Nenad

----------


## Laura18

ja zeker en jij dan? Heb jij paniekaanvallen??


Laus

----------


## Nenad

Ja helaas wel en ook post traumatische stress stoornis. Ook ben ik depressief.

Ik heb eerst 6 jaar lang seroxat gebruikt en nu sinds ruim een jaar efexor.
Zonder dat zou het er niet goed uitzien ben ik bang.

Heb je nu minder last van paniekstoornissen? 

Nenad

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Laura, ik hoop dat je je paniekaanvallen onder controle hebt en dat het beter met je gaat  :Smile: 

@ Nenad, ik hoop dat het nu wat beter met je gaat  :Smile: 

Wat te doen
Paniekaanvallen verergeren naarmate de lichamelijke conditie slechter wordt. Als men bijvoorbeeld weinig slaap heeft gehad zal men de volgende dag in de regel meer last hebben. Een goed advies is dus genoeg slaap en gezond en op tijd eten en proberen er een goede lichamelijke conditie op na te houden.
Wat te doen tijdens een aanval?
Een paniekaanval is een zeer onprettig gevoel. Er bestaat jammer genoeg nog geen remedie die je er in 30 seconden van af helpt. Een belangrijk onderdeel is de ademhaling. Zorg dat je rustig blijft ademen en probeer steeds door de buik te ademen en niet door de borstkas. Er is één ding dat zeer goed helpt en dat is lichamelijke inspanning. Als je bijvoorbeeld gaat hardlopen of een andere zware lichamelijke inspanning verricht, wordt het adrenaline niveau weer op het normale niveau gebracht.
Wat niet te doen
Er zijn diverse factoren die de paniekaanvallen kunnen verergeren en/of het aantal aanvallen kunnen verhogen. Te weinig slaap bijvoorbeeld. Dit is echter gemakkelijk gezegd. Zelf kon ik een lange tijd juist door de paniekaanvallen niet slapen en zo beland je natuurlijk in een vicieuze cirkel. Een hele grote boosdoener (in mijn geval) is koffie. In het begin had ik dat niet door en bleef grote hoeveelheden koffie drinken. Als ik matig met cafeïne en theïne (en dus alle producten waar dit in zit, zoals Red Bull en Ice tea) voel ik een groot verschil. Ook alcohol kan funest zijn. Na een paar glazen alcohol voel je jezelf doorgaans stukken beter. Er zijn zelfs verhalen bekend van mensen die door de paniekstoornis dagelijks naar de fles grepen. Het probleem is meestal de volgende dag. Door de kater is je lichamelijke conditie zo verslechterd dat je de paniekaanvallen dubbel en dwars terug krijgt. Ook hier kunnen we praten van een vicieuze cirkel en bestaat het gevaar dat mensen door de angststoornissen alcoholist worden.
Farmaceutisch middelen
Er diverse farmaceutische middelen tegen angststoornissen op de markt. Meestal praten we dan over antidepressiva, maar er zijn ook andere middelen. Het grote nadeel van deze middelen is dat ze allemaal bijwerkingen kennen, sommige medicijnen mag je maar voor een bepaalde tijd gebruiken en meestal heb je een op- en afbouw tijd. Verder werken veel middelen verslavend en kan het zelfs gevaarlijk zijn plotseling te stoppen.
Onder andere de volgende bijwerkingen komen vaak voor:
* Overmatig zweten
* Slaapstoornissen
* Seksuele problemen (bijvoorbeeld moeilijk een orgasme kunnen krijgen)
* Hallucineren
* Emotioneel afgestompt raken
* Een duf gevoel
* Niet meer kunnen concentreren en vergeetachtigheid
De volgende middelen zijn alleen op doktersrecept verkrijgbaar en worden veelvuldig voorgeschreven:
* Prozac
* Oxazepam
* Seroxat
* Lorazepam
* Diazepam
Er kan er op deze medicijnen worden geklikt zodat direct de omschrijving en de bijwerkingen kunnen worden gelezen. De informatie is verkregen via www.apotheek.nl.
Homeopatisch
Het enige homeopathische middel dat mij op dit moment bekend is is Sint Janskruid. De werking hiervan is mij ook niet bekend en ook niet of het erg effectief is. Bezoekers die meer effectieve homeopathische middelen weten, kunnen dit doorgeven op ons forum.
* Sint Janskruid
Therapie
Voor de behandeling van de paniekstoornis kunnen verschillende therapieën worden toegepast; de meeste zijn gericht op het verminderen van de frequentie en de ernst van de paniekaanvallen, maar voor succesvolle therapie is de reductie van de anticipatieangst en het vermijdingsgedrag alsmede het algehele welbevinden van de patiënt evenzeer van betekenis. Onderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat de combinatie van medicatie en psychotherapie de beste resultaten geeft. 
Psychotherapie
_Cognitieve therapie_
Cognitieve therapie is vooral gebaseerd op het model van Clark. Een paniekaanval wordt in dit model beschouwd als een "catastrofale misinterpretatie van een prikkel die van binnenuit komt". Het bekendste voorbeeld is het ten onrechte interpreteren van hartkloppingen als een teken dat wijst op een hartinfarct. De angst die hiervan het gevolg is, leidt tot een stimulatie van autonome zenuwstelsel. Dit uit zich onder andere in versneld ademhalen en transpireren, hetgeen aanleiding geeft tot nog meer angst, waardoor weer meer klachten en tenslotte kan een paniekaanval het gevolg zijn. De cognitieve therapeut daagt de patiënt uit de irrationele gedachten te corrigeren door bijvoorbeeld de patiënt informatie te laten verzamelen over klachten die vooraf gaan aan een (in dit voorbeeld) hartinfarct. Het resultaat is uiteindelijk dat hartkloppingen niet langer gekoppeld worden aan een hartinfarct, maar dat de patiënt zich realiseert dat deze ongevaarlijk zijn en spontaan kunnen optreden. Met cognitieve therapie wordt 40 tot 90 procent van de patiënten paniekvrij. Des te meer vermijdingsgedrag aanwezig is, des te lager het succespercentage.
_Gedragstherapie_
Gedragstherapie bij een paniekstoornis maakt met name gebruik van "exposure"en ontspannings- en ademhalingsoefeningen. Bij exposure in vivo worden de patiënten blootgesteld aan situaties die angst oproepen. Begonnen wordt met een situatie die het minst angstig is en geleidelijk wordt toegewerkt naar de meest gevreesde situatie. Deze techniek richt zich met name op het doorbreken van de agorafobische klachten.Deze therapie is redelijk succesvol, maar toch reageert bijna eenderde van de patiënten niet of onvoldoende op de behandeling. Bovendien keren na beëindiging van de behandeling de klachten bij een deel van hen terug.
_Behandelduur_
In een recent overzichtsartikel van psychiater Bakker wordt ondermeer beschreven dat er onduidelijkheid bestaat rond de optimale behandelduur en het percentage patiënten dat na het staken van een behandeling klachtenvrij is. In de meeste behandelonderzoeken wordt, aldus Bakker, gerapporteerd over behandelingen die in de regel niet meer dan drie maanden in beslag nemen. In deze periode vinden bij cognitieve en gedragstherapeutische interventies acht tot twaalf zittingen plaats. Maar, aldus Bakker, "het blijkt dat nabehandeling vaak noodzakelijk is, soms gedurende vele jaren, zij het in een veel lagere frequentie". "Als", zo adviseert Bakker, "gekozen wordt voor medicamenteuze behandeling, moet men uitgaan van een behandeltermijn van ten minste zes tot negen maanden nadat de werking van het middel is opgetreden". 
Informatie uit www.hulpgids.nl.
Bron http://www.paniekaanval.nl/

----------


## Nenad

Ik wilde je bedanken voor de uitgebreide uitleg.
Op dit momenr heb ik cipramil 40 mg gekregen, na een opbouw van 20-30-40. Het gaat redelijk goed. Ook heb ik diazepam 10 mg voor de momenten dat het toch niet gaat.

Me afreageren met sport is helaas niet mogelijk omdat ik ook veel lichamelijke klachten heb zoals MS, dystrofie en een ernsteige vorm van artrose.
Een PIT verpleegkundige vegeleidt mij nu en ik heb wekelijks een gesprek met mijn psychiater.

Ze wilde me eerst stabiliseren. Ik zat zo diep dat ik geen uitweg meer zag. Nu gaan we langzamerhand beginnen aan de PTSS. Verder is er een uitgebreid persoonlijkheidsonderzoek gedaan. Dat moet nog besproken worden maar mij is al wel verteld dat ik een depressieve en een ontwijkende persoonlijkheidsstoornis heb.
Ook heb ik last van dissoiatieve fugues.

Het is een pril begin. Ik hoopd dat ik er mee om kan leren gaan.

Nenad

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Nenad,

Graag gedaan voor de info hoor  :Smile:  
Vervelend dat je met zoveel dingen zit  :Frown:  Wel fijn om te horen dat je goed begeleidt wordt, dat er een uitgebreide persoonlijheidstest is gedaan en dat je samen met je begeleiders kan gaan werken aan een positievere toekomst! Ik hoop dat dit prille begin een goed begin is en dat je verder kunt en leert omgaan met de dingen waar je nu niet mee kan omgaan! Zou je voor zover je dat kan en wil je ervaring hier willen vertellen? Heel veel sterkte, succes en positiviteit gewenst!!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Nenad

Ik beloof je dat ik zo af en toe laat weten hoe het allemaal gaat wat mijn ervaringen zijn.

Nenad

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt  :Smile:  

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## pietpiet

Ik heb ook een tijdje last gehad van paniekaanvallen. Niet zo hevig maar toch. Ik blijf geinteresseerd in de verhalen over paniekaanvallen en hoe deze tot stand zijn gekomen. Laatst kwam ik dit tegen http://www.paniekaanvalsymptomen.nl

Misschien heeft iemand er wat aan. Ik zelf heb de cursus nooit gevolgd dus ik weet ook niet wat het inhoud.
In ieder geval succes

----------

